# Dokument perfekt digitalisieren? OCR? Manuell erstellen?



## multimolti (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Dokument in Papierform, welches Tabellen, kleine Grafiken, Texte und auch etwas Handschrift enthält. Diese Dokument möchte ich jetzt in einer bearbeitbaren Form digitalisieren, also der Text soll nachher auch wirklich Text sein, den man verändern kann.
Wie mache ich das am Besten? Ich denke, die meisten OCR-Programme werden damit nicht klarkommen. Das manuell in Word nachzubauen würde ewig dauern, bei anderen Programmen ist das wahrscheinlich entsprechend... Vielleicht mit InkScape "abpausen" oder so?

Mein Output-File soll nachher auch vom PC editierbar sein, d.h. es muss in irgendeinem Format sein, dass ein selbstgeschriebenes Programm editieren kann (Latex ginge, Word sogar auch, PDF vielleicht, SVG wahrscheinlich auch).

Wie mache ich das mit dem wenigsten Aufwand?

EDIT:
Habe es geschafft, wie lest bitte weiter unten, hier ist was ich damit erreichen wollte:
http://plupp.weg/
Der Link wurde aus den unten genannten Gründen entfernt.
Wir distanzieren uns von solchen Inhalten!


----------



## smileyml (22. Juli 2009)

Ich kenne für so etwas nur OCR-Software.
Wenn Programme wie Inkscape das "abpausen", erhälst du Vektoren und kannst diese nicht in bekannter Textform bearbeiten.

Grüße Marco


----------



## multimolti (22. Juli 2009)

Nein, ich kann in Inkscape ja einfach nur die Tabellen nachmalen und den Text als Text-Bausteine reintun, das wiederrum ist dann bearbeitbar. Nur würde das wahrscheinlich doch 1. recht lange dauern und 2. kann man das glaube ich nicht abpausen, oder? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das eingescannte Originaldokument halb-transparent in den Hintergrund zu tun?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. Juli 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe ein Dokument in Papierform, welches Tabellen, kleine Grafiken, Texte und auch etwas Handschrift enthält. Diese Dokument möchte ich jetzt in einer bearbeitbaren Form digitalisieren, also der Text soll nachher auch wirklich Text sein, den man verändern kann.
> Wie mache ich das am Besten? Ich denke, die meisten OCR-Programme werden damit nicht klarkommen.


Gute OCR-Programme bieten die Möglichkeit, Texte, Tabellen und Grafiken als solche zu markieren (sofern die automatische Erkennung versagt). Wenn der Aufwand der manuellen Rekonstruktion zu hoch ist, wird sowieso kein Weg an OCR vorbei führen.

Grüße, Matthias


----------



## smileyml (22. Juli 2009)

Ist das Original so komplex, das ein "Nachbauen" mit einem Office-Programm so aufwändig wäre?
Da ich persönlich nicht mit Inkscape arbeite, kann ich nicht genau sagen wo, gehe aber fest davon aus, das man dort Bilder auch transparent schalten kann.

Vielleicht ist es möglich das Dokument zumindest in Teilen hier zu zeigen. Dann könnte man besser nach eine Lösung suchen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## multimolti (23. Juli 2009)

_Aaaaaaaalso..._ ich habe euren Rat beherzigt und es mal mit einem OCR-Programm probiert.. ABBYY Fine Reader hat ganz gute Dienste geleistet und mir die grundsätzlichen Sachen digitalisiert, ein paar kleine Schreibfehler waren drin, aber nicht weiter schlimm, eher schlimm war dass er 2 von den 5 Tabellen nicht erkannt hat, und dass der Export zu Word 2003/2007 nicht ging (zumindest hat Word immer nur zerhackstückelten Mist angezeigt).
PDF-Export ging einwandfrei, habe dann mit dem Foxit PDF Editor in einer stundenlangen Feinstarbeit die Tabellen nachgebaut und andere Feinheiten (z.B. Hintergrundschattierungen) ergänzt...
Jetzt habe ich das mit einem Aufwand von ca. 2-3h komplett digitalisiert, sieht auch recht gut aus!

*Nächste Frage: Kann ich ein PDF vernünftig von einem Programm editieren lassen?*

Wahrscheinlich nicht soo toll, da PDF binär ist und ich damit immer auf die Länge des Textes achten muss (kann den Originaltext "asdaf" im PDF nicht problemlos durch "blablubbbla" ersetzen)...
Kann man PDFs in irgendein besseres Format konvertieren? _(Okay, die Frage gehört nicht wirklich hier her, aber egal...)_
... und es hatte schon seine Gründe, warum ich nicht einen Beispielausschnitt aus dem Dokument hier hochgeladen habe ;-)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also PDFs kannst du recht weitestgehend mit dem Acrobat von Adobe bearbeiten. Ist soweit ich weiß auch das einzigste Programm welches das so in der Form anbietet.
Adobe hat halt nach wie vor auf gewisse Dinge den Daumen drauf. Texte sollten nur im kleinen Rahmen bearbeitet werden da sonst echt kritisch werden kann da Umbrüche und  so nicht mehr funktionieren. Also ein Programm mit dem du Tabellen innerhalb einer PDF erzeugst wirst du wohl nicht finden.

Es gibt da noch das Programm PDF Editor mit dem man auch PDFs bearbeiten kann, aber ich weiß jetzt nicht in welchem Maße. 

Fine Reader is tbisher das beste OCR was ich kenne und ich habe schon eine Menge ausprobiert. Finereader hat aber soweit ich weiß auch einen Tabellenmodus drinnen. Wenn dieses Prog das nicht erkennt dann wirst du wohl nicht drum herumkommen die Tabelle nochmal von Hand zu schreiben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## multimolti (23. Juli 2009)

Dass ich die PDFs manuelle editieren kann ist mir klar, habe ich ja gemacht um die fehlenden Tabellen reinzubekommen (Adobe Acrobat habe ich jetzt nicht probiert, aber mit Foxit Editor ging's ganz gut).

Mit "mit einem Programm" editieren lassen meinte ich: Ich will ein Programm SELBER schreiben, was das PDF editieren kann, aber nur im KLEINSTEN Rahmen... also z.B. an einigen festgelegten Stellen den Text umändern, aktuelles Datum einfügen, sowas in der Richtung...


----------



## multimolti (25. Juli 2009)

Wen es interessiert, hier ist das Endprodukt ;-)
http://plupp.weg/

Der Link wurde aus den unten genannten Gründen entfernt.
Wir distanzieren uns von solchen Inhalten!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also man kann in PDFs Textfelder realisieren mit denen der Betrachter arbeiten kann.

Aber mal eine Frage das was du da gemacht hast ist das nicht Urkundenfälschung? Auch wenn du darauf hinweist das die rechtlichen Folgen beim Ersteller liegen.

Gruß


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (25. Juli 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Aber mal eine Frage das was du da gemacht hast ist das nicht Urkundenfälschung? Auch wenn du darauf hinweist das die rechtlichen Folgen beim Ersteller liegen.


Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber ich denke dass man das als Beihilfe zur Urkundenfälschung sehen kann. Die Zurückweisung jeglicher Verantwortung würde meinem Verständnis nach vor einem Gericht nichts daran ändern.

Grüße, Matthias

PS: Dies ist _keine_ Rechtsberatung, sondern meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber ich denke dass man das als Beihilfe zur Urkundenfälschung sehen kann. Die Zurückweisung jeglicher Verantwortung würde meinem Verständnis nach vor einem Gericht nichts daran ändern.


Sehe ich genauso.
Aber damit nicht genug.....
Wofür braucht man ein Schulzeugnis?
I.d.R. um sich zu bewerben.
Kommt irgendwann mal raus dass der Ausbildungsplatz/Arbeitsplatz mit gefälschten Urkunden "erschlichen" wurde, kommt noch Betrug hinzu.
Eine fristlose Kündigung und ggf. Schadenersatzansprüche sind hier (neben der Strafanzeige) die übliche Folge.

Etwas anderes wäre es wenn ganz fett und unübersehbar "Musterbeispiel" (oder ähnliches) quer auf dem Blatt stehen würde.
Das "kleingedruckte" langt hier nicht..... dieses könnte schon den Verdacht einer (versuchten) Täuschung erwecken (Betrug).

Gerade mit Urkunden sollte man sehr pingelig umgehen.
Der Kaffeefleck auf der schlechten Note könnte auch schon den Tatbestand einer Urkundenfälschung erfüllen..... genauso wie ein total verdrecktes Kfz-Kennzeichen (das Kfz-Kennzeichen ist im juristischen Sinne auch eine Urkunde).

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: dieses ist keine Rechtsberatung, sondern spiegelt nur meine persönliche Meinung wider.


----------



## multimolti (25. Juli 2009)

Hmm okay, ich sehe schon dass die Sache schwierig wird. Ich dachte, dur den Stempel "Gefälscht" wäre das eigentlich behoben...



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Wofür braucht man ein Schulzeugnis? I.d.R. um sich zu bewerben.


Oder um als Tutor _Darth Vader_ hinzuschreiben, siehe Beispiel (--> Scherzprogramm). Außerdem ist eine *ausgedruckte Unterschrift* immer als solche zu erkennen... vielleicht könnte jemand mit viel Talent sie mit einem Kugelschreiber nachziehen, aber ich denke, man wird trotzdem noch die Fälschung erkennen.



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Etwas anderes wäre es wenn ganz fett und unübersehbar "Musterbeispiel" (oder ähnliches) quer auf dem Blatt stehen würde.
> Das "kleingedruckte" langt hier nicht..... dieses könnte schon den Verdacht einer (versuchten) Täuschung erwecken (Betrug).


Es steht doch recht fett und unübersehbar "GEFÄLSCHT" in rot unten dran, entspricht das nicht dem "Musterbeispiel"?



Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Die Zurückweisung jeglicher Verantwortung würde meinem Verständnis nach vor einem Gericht nichts daran ändern.



Kann man das nicht irgendwie so formulieren, dass eben nicht ich dafür haften muss, sondern derjenige, der das Tool benutzt? Habe ja extra schon den Satz druntergeschrieben, aber wenn das nicht reicht...


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem ist eine *ausgedruckte Unterschrift* immer als solche zu erkennen...


Drucker sind heute so gut dass man es nicht unbedingt auf den ersten Blick erkennen muss.
Und es wird wohl niemand so genau hinschauen weil er von anfang an denkt dass das Zeugnis gefälscht ist.
Abgesehen davon: egal ob Betrug oder versuchter Betrug, beides ist strafbar.



multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Es steht doch recht fett und unübersehbar "GEFÄLSCHT" in rot unten dran.....


"Da unten" ist so ein komisches Kästchen..... wofür dieses wohl sein mag?! 



multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Kann man das nicht irgendwie so formulieren, dass eben nicht ich dafür haften muss, sondern derjenige, der das Tool benutzt?


Nein, kann man nicht "umformulieren".
Anstiftung bleibt Anstiftung.
Und der Anstifter bist halt DU, also wirst auch DU zur Verantwortung gezogen.
Der "Nutzer" bekommt allerdings auch eine reingewürgt.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat mal eine Anzeige wegen Anstiftung zu einer Straftat bekommen.
Und dass nur weil er an seinem Auto den Schlüssel im Zündschloss hat stecken lassen und er sich vom Auto aus dem Sichtbereich entfernt hat.

PS: dieses ist keine Rechtsberatung, sondern spiegelt nur meine persönliche Meinung wider.


----------



## multimolti (25. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> "Da unten" ist so ein komisches Kästchen..... wofür dieses wohl sein mag?!



"Da unten" im PDF steht "Gefälscht" und "da unten" auf der Website ist die Checkbox, um das zu entfernen MIT Hinweis auf mögliche rechtliche Probleme... wenn das einzige Problem die Checkbox ist dann mach ich die einfach raus und der "Gefälscht"-Stempel bleibt immer dran, wäre es dann "legal"?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Juli 2009)

Hi,
das Problem ist nicht die Checkbox sondern das du die Möglichkeit zur Verfügung stellst ein Zeugnis zu fälschen. Also wenn ich du wäre würde ic hdas ganz schnell wider löschen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## multimolti (25. Juli 2009)

Aber wenn das ganz eindeutig nicht als Zeugnis, sondern als... was weiß ich, Musterbeispiel, ... dargestellt wird, mit einem großen Stempel drüber, wäre es dann nicht legal? So wie Spielgeld? Sieht ja oft auf den ersten Blick auch wie echte Euros aus und hat die Notiz "SPIELGELD", dass es nicht echt ist?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also da wir hier alle keine Juristen sind können wir auch nur mutmassen. Aber wie gesagt wenn du Pech hast dann hängst du da wenigstens mit eienr Anzeige mit drinnen und ist dir dass das ganze Wert?
Was das Spielgeld betrifft so gibt es warscheinlich bestimmte Anforderungen, also ab wann nimmt man das Spielgeld als echtes Geld wahr. Und normalerweise ist Spielgeld ja kleiner als die normalen Scheine und bei Monopoly zum Bleistift sieht es ja komplett anderst aus.

Gruß


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juli 2009)

Ich frag mich ja eh, wozu man überhaupt einen Zeugnis-Generator benötigt? Zur Programmier-Erfahrung sammeln ok, aber doch nicht als ernsthafte Alternative, der Oma einen Euro mehr für eine zusätzliche Eins aus dem Portemonnaie zu zücken, geschweige denn, es als offizielles Dokument zu benutzen?


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2009)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Ich frag mich ja eh, wozu man überhaupt einen Zeugnis-Generator benötigt?


Um in der Schule mehr schlafen zu können.


----------



## multimolti (25. Juli 2009)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Ich frag mich ja eh, wozu man überhaupt einen Zeugnis-Generator benötigt?


Wer sein selbst-ausgedrucktes Zeugnis als echt verkaufen möchte, dem kann ich auch nicht helfen... es ist hauptsächlich als Gag gedacht, ich wollte erstens probieren, ob ich es hinbekomme, soetwas realistisch nachzubauen, andererseits, um ein paar lustige Eintragungen zu machen (Darth Vader als Tutor).
Glaubt mir, ich habe keinen Bedarf, meinen 1,1er-Schnitt künstlich zu verbessern, aber jetzt wo ich mir schon die Arbeit gemacht habe, erstens das Zeugnis zu digitalisieren, 2. per PHP editieren zu lassen und 3. diese Form zu bauen möchte ich es auch unbedingt irgendwie öffentlich verfügbar haben... von mir aus auch mit Einschränkungen ("Musterbeispiel").


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nur nicht, ob euer Schulleiter damit auch einverstanden ist, dass seine Unterschrift unter einem generiertem Zeugnis prangt. Erst recht nicht mit täuschend echt aussehendem Tinten-Blau.


----------



## multimolti (25. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir schon Mühe damit gegeben =) Aber da ist ja der Fake-Stempel drüber...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (25. Juli 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Wer sein selbst-ausgedrucktes Zeugnis als echt verkaufen möchte, dem kann ich auch nicht helfen...


Doch, dem hast du nämlich schon geholfen. Nämlich bei der Erzeugung der Fälschung. 



multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Glaubt mir, ich habe keinen Bedarf, meinen 1,1er-Schnitt künstlich zu verbessern, aber jetzt wo ich mir schon die Arbeit gemacht habe, erstens das Zeugnis zu digitalisieren, 2. per PHP editieren zu lassen und 3. diese Form zu bauen möchte ich es auch unbedingt irgendwie öffentlich verfügbar haben...


Das rechtfertigt das ganze auch nicht... da könnte jemand genauso sagen: wenn ich mir jetzt schon die Arbeit gemacht habe, ein paar Ausweise zu fälschen, dann will ich die auch unter die Leute bringen!



multimolti hat gesagt.:


> von mir aus auch mit Einschränkungen ("Musterbeispiel").


Solange du das Ergebnis als PDF auslieferst, bringt das "Musterbeispiel" auch nicht all zu viel. Das entspricht ungefähr einem abziehbaren Aufkleber, da leicht entfernbar. Es kommt noch dazu, dass du (soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe) das Logo deiner Schule ohne Einwilligung der Schulleitung verwendest. Auch das könnte rechtliche Probleme geben.

Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Wie immer ist das keine Rechtsberatung.


----------



## multimolti (25. Juli 2009)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Das rechtfertigt das ganze auch nicht... da könnte jemand genauso sagen: wenn ich mir jetzt schon die Arbeit gemacht habe, ein paar Ausweise zu fälschen, dann will ich die auch unter die Leute bringen!


Das war jetzt auch keine rechtliche Rechtfertigung, sondern eine persönliche...



Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Solange du das Ergebnis als PDF auslieferst, bringt das "Musterbeispiel" auch nicht all zu viel. Das entspricht ungefähr einem abziehbaren Aufkleber, da leicht entfernbar.


Das ist ja grade der Punkt, dass ich PDF verwende =)



Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Es kommt noch dazu, dass du (soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe) das Logo deiner Schule ohne Einwilligung der Schulleitung verwendest. Auch das könnte rechtliche Probleme geben.


Im Ernst? Ich weiß ja, dass man Bilder aus dem Internet nicht einfach auf seiner eigenen Website verwenden darf, aber das machen auch 90% der Leute und die bekommen auch nie Probleme damit...


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß ja, dass man Bilder aus dem Internet nicht einfach auf seiner eigenen Website verwenden darf, aber das machen auch 90% der Leute und die bekommen auch nie Probleme damit...


Trotzdem ist es verboten.
Entweder haben diese 90% bisher immer nur glück gehabt oder dem Rechteinhaber ist es egal was mit seinen per Gesetz geschützten Werken passiert.
Solche Vergehen werden nur auf Antrag verfolgt..... oder anders ausgedrückt: wo kein Kläger da auch kein Beklagter.


----------

